# What is up with this shape?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, looks like some missing tips. How are RPM?


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Haven't had the chance to run it for long. Tested everything during a wet-test when I purchased it, but haven't done a proper "shakedown cruise" yet. I will report back with RPM numbers.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Your skeg looks a bit worn also.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Does anyone have a favorite prop on this hull/motor setup?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe the A5 is for a Bigfoot motor. So it was probably ground down for a normal motor.

Should not hurt anything as long as you can get the proper rpm ranges.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’d just check out the running number with the load you usually take in the boat and adjust from there. My buddy have a odd looking prop but it’s on a 150 2stroke


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

If the shape of the blades is uniform, then my guess is someone had the prop "labbed" for performance. Thinning, cupping and shaping are all part of the process. That said, just because it is on the motor, doesn't mean it was tuned for your set up. Checking the seat of the pants performance and RPM ranges will tell you if you need something else. A friend of mine bought a used prop for his boat after damaging his not knowing it was previously tuned. It was a horrible prop for his boat and he really needed a stocker.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey @RABillstein . I have learned over the last two boats that these whips were almost all different from each other. Floor or not, extra core or not, cooler shelf or not, console or not, islamorada version, lagoon version, etc, etc. So, the prop will work if you get the right numbers. Period. Speed and rpm will give you slip. If you are happy with it, leave it alone. My $.02. Mark


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jason M said:


> Your skeg looks a bit worn also.


how can you tell that from these pics? looks like it hasn't even lost any paint.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> how can you tell that from these pics? looks like it hasn't even lost any paint.


Looks like it’s missing quite a bit of skeg in the second photo.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Paint wear, but I don’t think I am missing much skeg.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RABillstein said:


> Paint wear, but I don’t think I am missing much skeg.
> View attachment 206726


It was the angle. The prop looks good too, no cavitation burn or rotating wear in that pic.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Paint?
They come painted?

hmmm


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like you have the original drain plug liner. Mine was black plastic like that. It eventually cracked and my transom soaked up some water... inspect it. I replaced mine with a "modern" SS garboard drain. So much happier.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Mako 181 said:


> Paint?
> They come painted?
> 
> hmmm


LOL, yeah mine have always been polished...


----------

